
Reminiscences of the VLSI Revolution (2012) [pdf] - dunkelheit
http://worrydream.com/refs/Conway%20-%20Reminiscences%20of%20the%20VLSI%20Revolution.pdf
======
teraflop
I'm only halfway through it, but this is an absolutely fascinating article.
Among many other interesting historical details, I was particularly interested
to learn how closely the early development of VLSI design was linked to the
ARPANET.

------
appleflaxen
I had to google it, so for anyone else's benefit:

VLSI is "Very Large Scale Integration"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very-large-
scale_integration](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very-large-scale_integration)

------
why_only_15
She's really inspiring for me as a trans woman in computing. It's crazy to
think about transitioning in 1968 and what that looked like. There are so few
trans icons in the world at large and it's nice to have one here to look up
to.

~~~
ethbro
Indeed.

I suppose the glass-half full perspective is that it got her fired at IBM, so
she had the freedom to join PARC.

It no doubt sucked at the time, but I can't see anything as open or far-
sighted coming out of and being shared by IBM research.

------
rbanffy
That Memorex 7100 is a beauty!

------
xer0x
Watson does it again!

